# My beat up ex Costa super jolly project



## Jim bean (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi there I've been looking for a second hand grinder as it was getting tiresome using the porlex everyday and was looking at the MC2 but at around £80 I thought I might do better looking at an ex commercial machine after missing out on a la Pavoni zip

i found this mazzer super jolly on ebay fairly local for £79 ok it's probably had a container load of coffee throughout it but thought it was worth a gamble

the only thing I was worried about was the bearings but surprisingly when switched on it was very quite

it was caked in old coffee but have totally stripped it down and give it a good clean and has come up great I've removed the the 2 micro switches from the doser ready to do some other mods

the burrs look totally shot even to my untrained eye but apart from that it seems good to go

I'm really chuffed and feel as though I'm punching well above my weight lol

cheers jim
























\


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

total bargain, well done, nice to see a memebr grabbing a great grinder at a ridiculous price


----------



## Jim bean (Aug 16, 2014)

Cheers jim


----------



## Jim bean (Aug 16, 2014)

Cheers coffee chap it didn't come with hopper and doser lid but probably won't use them anyway I'm made up with it


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

It's ALIVE!

Think you should name it Lazarus.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

another member of the ever growing mazzer club


----------



## Jim bean (Aug 16, 2014)

Obnic said:


> It's ALIVE!
> 
> Think you should name it Lazarus.


if the name fits


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Well done, it shows the bargains are out there, if you are prepared to do a bit of a strip down and clean.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

£79 for a SJ is crazy. Even if you spend £100 extra on it it is still a bargain. Well done and congrats!


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

A few of us just purchased SJ burrs of a stellar on Ebay... £14 posted. There a thread somewhere on this


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Just read your post in the burrs thread, please ignore above!


----------



## Jim bean (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks all I think it was the £48 postage that put most off luckily it was only down the road from me

I'm going to do the sweeper mr whippy and the shnozzola mods any other mods I should be thinking off?

cheers Jim


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

The lens hood mod to blow the retained grinds from the exit shoot is worthwhile. Great buy there, well done!


----------



## dougie todd (Feb 4, 2014)

Bargain, looks great now you have cleaned it up. If the bearings are smooth then that is a bonus as well... Good times!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Bargain! looks fantastic

Hope you took care taking the lower burr carrier off. The aluminium carrier can be bent off centre very easily and can cause a wobble on the burrs.

Its a massive step up in grind consistency


----------



## Jim bean (Aug 16, 2014)

Wobin19 said:


> The lens hood mod to blow the retained grinds from the exit shoot is worthwhile. Great buy there, well done!


Cheers Wobin will definitely look in to that I do like tinkering



dougie todd said:


> Bargain, looks great now you have cleaned it up. If the bearings are smooth then that is a bonus as well... Good times!


Thanks dougie



urbanbumpkin said:


> Bargain! looks fantastic
> 
> Hope you took care taking the lower burr carrier off. The aluminium carrier can be bent off centre very easily and can cause a wobble on the burrs.
> 
> Its a massive step up in grind consistency


Thanks urbanbumpkin that's a good point I did have to use quite a bit of force lifting with a screwdriver from underneath the carrier while tapping on the loosened nut there was a few indents on the bottom from the screwdriver I just run a file across them to make smooth

I did try to source some M4 high tensile bolts locally but had no luck and wanted to get it done over the weekend bugger!

how would I know if I have bent the carrier or is it pretty likely with the method I've used?

cheers Jim


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Great stuff Jim, it's come up a treat!

As for the Wr. Whippy mod - forget about it!

This one is far more elegant and won't stain with use...

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?16411-Mazzer-Mod&highlight=cocktail+shaker

Mods, can we make a sticky of this Mouse Mod??


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Milanski said:


> Great stuff Jim, it's come up a treat!
> 
> As for the Wr. Whippy mod - forget about it!
> 
> ...


I've done this one too. Really please with it


----------



## Jim bean (Aug 16, 2014)

Milanski said:


> Great stuff Jim, it's come up a treat!
> 
> As for the Wr. Whippy mod - forget about it!
> 
> ...


Thanks milanski will definitely try that one



urbanbumpkin said:


> I've done this one too. Really please with it


Cheers urbanbumpkin

Do you know how to tell if I've damaged the burr carrier as I'm a bit concerned about fitting the new burrs till i know it's OK cheers Jim


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

must get a Mazzer!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Jim bean said:


> Thanks milanski will definitely try that one
> 
> Cheers urbanbumpkin
> 
> Do you know how to tell if I've damaged the burr carrier as I'm a bit concerned about fitting the new burrs till i know it's OK cheers Jim


I got mine checked by a forum member who had a brake disc tester. It basically check the lateral wobble on a revolving disc (like a lower burr).

I'm not sure if there's another way of checking, Coffee Chap might give you an idea if you PM him.

In my case it looks like at some stage one of the previous owners had tried to lever off the lower burr carrier with a screwdriver with severe force. It left a mark on the lower carrier and also the plate under the burrs.

I wouldnt worry as I think you have to do it with some force to damage it, unfortunately the lower carrier is Aluminium and can be bent.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

If you look at the photos at the end of the below post by me you'll see what I mean

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?15895-Mazzer-cautionary-note/page2&highlight=lower+burr+carrier


----------



## monkey66 (Aug 8, 2014)

Great stuff, takes me back.

I would change the burrs without a thought (but clearly I have an issue with that







).

I used a dremmel and polished the exit chamber to give it rounder corners and a smoother finish. I believe this reduces retention.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Jim bean said:


> Thanks urbanbumpkin that's a good point I did have to use quite a bit of force lifting with a screwdriver from underneath the carrier while tapping on the loosened nut there was a few indents on the bottom from the screwdriver I just run a file across them to make smooth
> 
> I did try to source some M4 high tensile bolts locally but had no luck and wanted to get it done over the weekend bugger!
> 
> ...


Sorry Jim, I just noticed your original reply. If you managed to smooth out the marks then it doesn't sound too force. Look at the state of mine.

One thing to note is that the lower Carrier has 2 notches does has to line up with the 2 lugs on the spindle.

You can see how my old carrier had an impression in the aluminium where someone tightened it up 90 degrees out.

Using a fine sharpie pen to make a line on the spindle (where the lugs are) and either side of the carrier (where the notches are) helps line them up when putting it back on. You can see in the bottom photo pen marks on the edge of the spindle that correspond to the position of the lugs.

Hope this helps / makes sense.


----------



## Jim bean (Aug 16, 2014)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I got mine checked by a forum member who had a brake disc tester. It basically check the lateral wobble on a revolving disc (like a lower burr).
> 
> I'm not sure if there's another way of checking, Coffee Chap might give you an idea if you PM him.
> 
> ...





urbanbumpkin said:


> If you look at the photos at the end of the below post by me you'll see what I mean
> 
> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?15895-Mazzer-cautionary-note/page2&highlight=lower+burr+carrier


Thanks for that urbanbumpkin that makes it a lot clearer mine was a real pain to get off i did use a screwdriver with quite a bit of force to lever it off while tapping the nut lightly so possibly done some damage but they didn't look as damaged as yours and I've tried the touch and miss test on the burrs that El carrajillo talks about even on a small amount of touch the noise is constant so hopefully I've just managed to get away with it

wish I would have seen El carrajillo thread about the removal tool

but if I can find some one to do the disc brake tester or dial gauge it wouldn't hurt

thanks again jim



monkey66 said:


> Great stuff, takes me back.
> 
> I would change the burrs without a thought (but clearly I have an issue with that
> 
> ...


Cheers monkey should have a new set of burrs tomorrow

I can't believe I don't own a dremmel the amount of time I could do with one for work to another mod on the list and a dremmel

cheers jim


----------



## Jim bean (Aug 16, 2014)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Sorry Jim, I just noticed your original reply. If you managed to smooth out the marks then it doesn't sound too force. Look at the state of mine.
> 
> One thing to note is that the lower Carrier has 2 notches does has to line up with the 2 lugs on the spindle.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that urbanbumpkin yeah mine definitely wasn't as bad as yours

i did make the mistake off not lining the 2 pins up but lucky I was taping it down with a piece of wood on top so come of quite easily and noticed strait away what I did wrong

thanks for your help mate


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Cool, get the new burs on.


----------



## oddknack (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi SJ guys, any tips on removing the plastic doser screen? I have caked in coffee down the back which is making it stick.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Soak it in hot soapy water. Mine took a lot of effort to get out but it budged eventually


----------



## oddknack (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks jeebsy I'll give it a go


----------



## Jim bean (Aug 16, 2014)

My new burrs came yesterday and it's easy to see how badly worn the old ones were theses new ones are mega sharp

I've done the sweeper mod and the snozazle which makes it a bit easier just waiting for a lens hood and cocktail shaker it's not faff free but a pleasure to use compared to the prolex

it took me nearly a bag of coffee to get it dialled in I found it really sensitive on the adjustment of the grind but have it set perfect now loving it so far

















\


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

This thread has restored my faith in restoration.

Pun intended.


----------



## oddknack (Apr 8, 2014)

Would you mind posting pictures of the mods?


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Wow those old burrs look properly dulled off! I'm amazed they were giving you anything decent in the cup with that blunt an edge on them. And I thought mine were bad! Can't wait for my new ones to get here.


----------



## Jim bean (Aug 16, 2014)

Scotford said:


> This thread has restored my faith in restoration.
> 
> Pun intended.


Cheers Scotford



oddknack said:


> Would you mind posting pictures of the mods?


No worries I will wait till the hood and shaker come and can show with them all done



shrink said:


> Wow those old burrs look properly dulled off! I'm amazed they were giving you anything decent in the cup with that blunt an edge on them. And I thought mine were bad! Can't wait for my new ones to get here.


Yeah they were pretty bad


----------



## Jim bean (Aug 16, 2014)

oddknack said:


> Would you mind posting pictures of the mods?


Here she is in her modded glory I've done the

sweeper mod

schnozzle

lens hood the lid was 50p from the local boot sale I love a bargain lol

cocktail shaker mod










I might cut the window frames out to make just one large window

It's a massive step up from my prolex but have started drinking more coffee as I love using it









Cheers James


----------



## oddknack (Apr 8, 2014)

Fantastic! Thanks for posting the pic Jim bean, looks very tidy and I bet it has improved things no end. Enjoy the weekend coffees !


----------



## monkey66 (Aug 8, 2014)

Great stuff, well done James!


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

I must have missed this thread a when it was posted..

What a cracking bargain!! Well done on getting all of the the mods sorted, they all help to iron out some of the Mazzer 'niggles' (for the home user)..


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

I tryied the cocktail thingy but thought to looked a bit weird, in the end put the cone outa my 320g hopper in there, works a treat,


----------



## Jim bean (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks all

thats a great idea orangertange less faff the better

I'm finding the shaker lid keeps coming loose I will pack it out wit a bit of insulation tape or something


----------



## cawfee (Oct 27, 2014)

good work. i just took delivery of a 2nd hand SJ that requires a damn good cleaning...which i'm merrily doing now. in your original post you mention removing the microswitches in the doser..i've tried searching the forum for details on that but am coming up blank for some reason. would someone care to elaborate on the process please

*edit* i managed to find the following info elsewhere on the web

"To do it properly and neatly you need to tip the grinder on its side, undo the 5 screws on the base of the grinder to access the top side of the baseplate. There's a terminal strip that all the wiring runs through mounted on the top of the baseplate - you need to trace the 2 wires coming down from the microswitch to the terminal strip, disconnect them at the strip and replace them with a short jumper wire.

You may also wish to disable the other microswitch in the doser base that restarts the grinder (when it is turned on) every time the doser star completes 2 full revolutions.

To actually remove the switch, you need to remove the doser (2  horizontal screws at the top inside the doser with a 3mm Allen key, 2 vertical screws inside the doser at the rear of the floor of the doser with a large flat blasde screwdriver) to access the 2 tiny Philips head screws that are hidden at the back of the doser that mount the switch."

Roll on works end today so i can get on with the stripping and cleaning etc


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

PID it James. You know you want to









Seen a few threads on here where people have attached automatic timers. Worth looking into.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

cawfee said:


> You may also wish to disable the other microswitch in the doser base that restarts the grinder (when it is turned on) every time the doser star completes 2 full revolutions.


Garydyke left that switch in and used a couple of thwacks to start the grinder - i thought that was a good idea


----------



## Jim bean (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi cawfee it's a great grinder be careful if you remove the lower burr carrier don't do what I did lol

Another clean up thread

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?19667-used-SJ-first-clean-and-mods

hi majnu I usually single dose but I would like to do the doserless mod I'm getting a bit tiered of thwacking though it does give a lovely fully grind if you go like stink I've seen the fudge funnel but not sure about that method

I've seen someone on youtube that 3D printed one a bit pricey I suspect

cheers James


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

Do u have the link for the 3d printed one ?


----------



## Jim bean (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi Rdl81

the video is about a dual boiler PID but his Mazzer grinder has the 3D doser






Cheers James


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Jim bean said:


> Hi cawfee it's a great grinder be careful if you remove the lower burr carrier don't do what I did lol
> 
> Another clean up thread
> 
> ...


The 3D printed one looks cool, but I would bet my arse that static would be an issue, you would need to use metallic paint or sticky back tinfoil on the inside and make sure it was grounded.

I'm in the process of trying to purchase a 3D printer at the moment, but I'm determined for it to be an ebay bargain (I have seen some £2k machines go for £600 in the past) so it may be a while before I get it up and running. I'll print any parts for projects like this at cost for the forum if I ever get it.

p.s. what on earth is that clicking sound from his grinder? 0_o


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Maybe the static discharge!


----------

